# Virginia Open 2008 results



## Bob (Nov 30, 2008)

...will be posted in a few minutes.

I got 2nd place in Pyraminx. If you know my method, you will laugh at that.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

I got third in pyraminx... What was your method?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Nov 30, 2008)

Im not sure if it was you, Bob but it it the one where you get a layer, and then get another layer and repeat until it's solved?


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob, can you post the scrambles for the 2x2 Final Final? They were pretty easy.


----------



## Bob (Nov 30, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> Im not sure if it was you, Bob but it it the one where you get a layer, and then get another layer and repeat until it's solved?



Yep.


----------



## Bob (Nov 30, 2008)

...results almost up.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure if it was you, Bob but it it the one where you get a layer, and then get another layer and repeat until it's solved?
> ...



That's what I used too...


...And my 6.21 for 2x2 Final Final was a +2 and wasn't caught.


----------



## Bob (Nov 30, 2008)

MistArts said:


> ...And my 6.21 for 2x2 Final Final was a +2 and wasn't caught.



Are you telling me to add two seconds to your 6.21 solve?


----------



## Bob (Nov 30, 2008)

OK, results complete.

2x2 Final Round scrambles, as requested:
1. F2 R F2 U R2 F' R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 R U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2 U F U' R U R2
2. R U' F R2 F2 U' R2 F' R' F2 R U' F2 R2 U2 R' F' R' F' U' R2 F U' F' R'
3. U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U' F R U2 R F R U R2 U R F U2 F U R2 U
4. U2 F U2 F2 U' F U2 F R F R2 U R U F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 F' R F' R'
5. R' F' U' F U' F' U' F' U' R2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F U2 R F' U2 R F' R F' U'


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW! Really close results for everything.

Magic: Andrew: 1.65 avg; bob: 1.66 avg 
4x4: Jason: 1:04.40 avg; Mitchell: 1:04.41 avg
3x3: Rowe: 12.75 avg; Jason: 12.81 avg


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > ...And my 6.21 for 2x2 Final Final was a +2 and wasn't caught.
> ...



It's not going to affect my average. But it was a +2 so yes.


----------



## Faz (Nov 30, 2008)

2x2: - avg was 5.33
5.28
4.53
(8.30 (+2))
6.18
(2.77)

Dang 4th for average, but fastest single.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob said:


> ConnorCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Im not sure if it was you, Bob but it it the one where you get a layer, and then get another layer and repeat until it's solved?
> ...



No way! Good job! That's quite embarrassing for everyone else...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone whom competed and also judged for making a BEAST competition!


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice job Rowe! Those 2x2 scrambles aren't really easy, but they're fast...

I got:
2.94 2.58 3.68 5.38 2.83 = 3.15

This is after a 4 day vacation and I have cold hands, but I am at home 

I hope I can get somewhere near you in Indiana


----------



## MistArts (Nov 30, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Nice job Rowe! Those 2x2 scrambles aren't really easy, but they're fast...
> 
> I got:
> 2.94 2.58 3.68 5.38 2.83 = 3.15
> ...



Why was the 4th one so hard for everyone? I got a XLL (PBL) skip on that in the comp.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2008)

1. Baian! Did you get AsR?

2. Where's the pyraminx scrambles? I want to beat the first place times!
If you know my method, you know that if you can turn faster than 3tps on it, you can beat the WR easily when you perfect it. 

Edit: Lotsofsloths, Bob, anyone? Can you email me all the scrambles? Thanks! 
I especially want Pyraminx, FMC, 3OH and 3speed scrambles.

Edit2: Nooo!!!! Baian, you DNFed on FMC again!?! I guess I should have went. I don't believe in hard scrambles. Even if It's the hardest scramble ever, something around 40 should still be quite easy. Well, congrats on 2x2 NR!

I wish I had went there. Good thing I didn't miss too much, just a chance to win FMC and Pyraminx. I'm not even so ready for them yet. Next time I go to a competition, I'm going to make sure I can sub-30 average OH easily, have high BLD accuracy, sub-35 FMC nearly 100%, and sub-NAR pyraminx easily.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 1. Baian! Did you get AsR?
> 
> 2. Where's the pyraminx scrambles? I want to beat the first place times!
> If you know my method, you know that if you can turn faster than 3tps on it, you can beat the WR easily when you perfect it.



I believe Baian got a national record.

I believe you could easily beat my pyraminx times. I don't have a good pyraminx method anyway... it just happened to be that nobody was fast at pyraminx at this competition...

If you don't mind, what exactly is your method? I would be interested in learning a better speedsolving method.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2008)

flee135 said:


> I believe you could easily beat my pyraminx times. I don't have a good pyraminx method anyway... it just happened to be that nobody was fast at pyraminx at this competition...
> 
> If you don't mind, what exactly is your method? I would be interested in learning a better speedsolving method.



Look at the speedsolving wiki. It is the FP method (Face-Permute) It's like the EG method for 2x2. You make 1 face, then learn 20 algs and solve all. It's not done yet. I have 8 algs, but not the complete version of everything yet.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Look at the speedsolving wiki. It is the FP method (Face-Permute) It's like the EG method for 2x2. You make 1 face, then learn 20 algs and solve all. It's not done yet. I have 8 algs, but not the complete version of everything yet.



Hm, that sounds interesting (and it's definitely better than my current method). But how are you going about solving the puzzle without all the algs? And is there anywhere where I can find the algs that you currently have?


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2008)

I found all the algs myself and some of them are the easiest cases from Michael Gottlieb's "zb" method. But you can just use Jaap's solver. 
I, currently is only familiar with the cases with a full layer done, which is 5 algs.
They are: 
R'L'U'LUR
R'U'L'ULR
RUR'URUR'
RU'R'U'RU'R'
RUL'ULU'RU'
You can also try Piotoor's algs
"My avg times for each algorithm:
RLDL'D'R' 1.39s
RDLD'L'R' 1.43s
R'D'RD'R'D'R 1.54s
R'DRDR'DR 1.82s
DRD'LD'L'DR' 1.99s"

They are the same as my algs (some reflections), but he holds it upside down.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I found all the algs myself and some of them are the easiest cases from Michael Gottlieb's "zb" method. But you can just use Jaap's solver.
> I, currently is only familiar with the cases with a full layer done, which is 5 algs.
> They are:
> R'L'U'LUR
> ...



Hm, this helps quite a lot! I will try to look up some algs myself if I find some time, and I'll post it if I ever finish. Thanks!


----------



## guusrs (Dec 1, 2008)

Does some have the FMC scramble?
Let's see what I can make of it. And Fan of course.....
Gus


----------



## flee135 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ah, yes, I'd like the FMC scramble as well. It was my first time with no preparation, and I completely ignored what I knew about last layer control and try different LL methods to get the fewest moves. At the competition, I made a 2x2x3 block in 9 moves, but everything else was terrible, including a 22 move last layer and apparently 14 moves to finish f2l... I'm very surprised I got 2nd. I suppose the people who got a DNF just messed up notation or something. I'm very interested in seeing what alternatives I can come up with, especially since I could've probably tweaked a few things for a possible sub-40.

I'd also like the BLD scrambles. I rarely get sub-3, so that'd be nice.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 1, 2008)

flee135 said:


> Ah, yes, I'd like the FMC scramble as well. It was my first time with no preparation, and I completely ignored what I knew about last layer control and try different LL methods to get the fewest moves. At the competition, I made a 2x2x3 block in 9 moves, but everything else was terrible, including a 22 move last layer and apparently 14 moves to finish f2l... I'm very surprised I got 2nd. *I suppose the people who got a DNF just messed up notation or something.* I'm very interested in seeing what alternatives I can come up with, especially since I could've probably tweaked a few things for a possible sub-40.
> 
> I'd also like the BLD scrambles. I rarely get sub-3, so that'd be nice.



I couldn't come up with a sub-40 solution so I gave up. Best skeleton I could come up with was 29 moves leaving 4 corners.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 1, 2008)

MistArts said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, yes, I'd like the FMC scramble as well. It was my first time with no preparation, and I completely ignored what I knew about last layer control and try different LL methods to get the fewest moves. At the competition, I made a 2x2x3 block in 9 moves, but everything else was terrible, including a 22 move last layer and apparently 14 moves to finish f2l... I'm very surprised I got 2nd. *I suppose the people who got a DNF just messed up notation or something.* I'm very interested in seeing what alternatives I can come up with, especially since I could've probably tweaked a few things for a possible sub-40.
> ...



Ok, sorry, I didn't mean everyone. I just considered that as a possibility. Plus, you did tell me right afterwards that you got a DNF, so obviously you didn't write a solution down. We didn't really discuss it too much at the time though. But why didn't you just get a solution down so that you would at least have something instead of two DNFs in competition? I'm sure you could've gotten 1st, or at least really close.

EDIT: Then again, Rowe DNF'd his OH solve at 27 seconds to avoid any time over 30.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 1, 2008)

flee135 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > flee135 said:
> ...



I wanted Fan to keep his pathetic NR... I didn't want to beat it and keep it pathetic. I couldn't write a solution because they keep calling my name at the last 5 minutes for BLD and kept scrambling wrong because I couldn't keep track of the number of times I did a section. And the scramble style wasn't good for me.

EDIT: I think the scramble violated 4f

The number of moves to scramble a puzzle must be:

Rubik's Cube	Random position	Cube Explorer (version 4.30 or higher), by Herbert Kociemba

I don't believe Cube Explorer gives out those scrambles.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 1, 2008)

MistArts said:


> EDIT: I think the scramble violated 4f
> 
> The number of moves to scramble a puzzle must be:
> 
> ...



Since it was my first time doing FMC, I assumed that the scrambles were supposed to be like this so that it would prevent people from trying to write down the inverse, which was strictly against the rules anyway...

I didn't like it either, and I had the same problem as you did when I scrambled the puzzle the first time and did it incorrectly. I'm glad they had a picture of the scrambled cube, otherwise it would have completely screwed me over.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2008)

According to sloths, this is the scramble, it is a WTF?!


(U2 R2 L' F)*3
R2 U2 R' B'
(D2 B' F' L2)*3
B R' U2 L'
(R U2 B2 U)*2


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 1, 2008)

BL'DL2B2D2L)U'BU2B)B'R'B2UB')RB'R2BR'URU'R'UB'
25 move skeleton leaving 3 corners!


----------



## MistArts (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob said:


> I got 2nd place in *Pyraminx*. If you know my method, you will laugh at that.




I got 2nd place in *2x2*. If you know my method, you will laugh at that. 



Spoiler



Ortega


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2008)

MistArts said:


> I got 2nd place in *2x2*. If you know my method, you will laugh at that.



I think mine was funnier.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > I got 2nd place in *2x2*. If you know my method, you will laugh at that.
> ...



I find it funny how many people use Guimond and average sup-7 and Ortega is "thought" to be slower.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 3, 2008)

from that skeleton:
(f)(u) R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 6, 2008)

Pyaminx:
1.	12.18	
2.	10.77	
3.	9.04	
4.	15.65	
5.	13.50	
Average: 12.15
That sucked. I need to get better at correcting tips...
Would have been #2

3 speed round 1:
1.	19.09	
2.	24.18	
3.	22.37	
4.	24.54	
5.	19.52	
Average: 22.02
Would have been #10
3x3 Speed Round 2
1.	23.68	
2.	23.26	
3.	19.30	
4.	25.49	
5.	18.79	
Average: 22.08
Would have been #10. Would not be in the Finals...

3x3 OH round 1.
1.	38.62	
2.	37.83	
3.	40.58	
4.	38.75	
5.	34.79	
Average: 38.40
No warm up, my hands are so cold. Would have been #5.
3x3 OH round 2.
1.	41.15	
2.	36.87	
3.	40.94	
4.	29.65	
5.	35.98	
Average: 37.93. 
Horrible, but at least could have been an official pb single. Would have been #4.


----------

